# DVD shelves above wainscoating?



## Morgan190 (Dec 7, 2010)

I need help brainstorming a possible setup for some multimedia shelves to house a collection of around 400 DVDs; hopefully this is a relevant topic to post here...?

The family room in my new house has wainscoting from the floor to partway up the wall (the wainscoating is 31" tall), then regular wall from there to the ceiling (51" tall), for a total of about 82" total floor-to-ceiling. The wainscoating juts out a bit from the wall, forming a shallow lip that is 6" deep along one wall and 1.5" deep along the other.

At my old house, I was using one of these to store my DVDs, which worked fine because the walls were completely flat. That solution is a little awkward now because the shelves would have some empty space behind them in top half, thanks to the wainscoating sticking out.

So I'm thinking one solution could be to find half-tall DVD shelves, install them on the top "bare" part of the wall (bolting them in), resting on the wainscoating rail/shelf area. Assuming I can find 50" tall media shelves, does that sound feasible or structurally sound? I guess my concern is that 1.5" lip; how well it would support the weight of shelves loaded with movies.

(It's popped into my head to just build my own custom shelves, but unfortunately I don't have the tools to do so.)

Thanks very much,
m19


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Put the DVD's either on a media server, or put them in a cabinet that blends into the room.


----------

